# Simplicity Broadmoor won't move



## stuffinder (May 29, 2016)

The patient is a Broadmoor 18/36 Mod No 1694630! I just bought this tractor in very nice condition after the old 16HP Broadmoor (1100 HRs.) I inherited from my Dad died!
When we went to pick it up it started fine and after finally putting the rod that engages/disengages the transmission in the correct position it drove OK. When we got it home it started fine and I mowed an hour with it. As it was 90 degrees I decided to wait until evening to finish. Next time I got on it started fine but won't move! As soon as I let my foot off the brake it dies! This was the same thing that happened when we first started it and we corrected it by positioning the transmission lever fully in/forward. I assumed this was happening again but I've tried putting the lever in both in/out positions w/no luck. The transmission release lever feels like it has several other detents/notches and I've tried those positions as well. The Parking brake is engaging/releasing fine, the PTO off & cruise control in neutral. It appears that there is perhaps a miss adjustment or problem causing the interlock system to keep the tractor from moving. I have both the Manual & parts book but nothing is said about any adjustment of the transmission lever or anything else pertaining to the interlock. There are no dealers close to me and I wonder if anyone has any ideas about this problem. Photos or drawings of how this interlock system works or any links to fixing this problem would be greatly appreciated! TIA
BTW s/n is 00837, would like to know year of mfg

Also posted in Simplicity Forum.
stuffinder is online now Report Post 

Edit/Delete Message


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy stuffinder,

Welcome to the forum.

Your mower has a number of safety/interlock switches. If one is malfunctioning, it can cause problems such as you are experiencing. Below is a summary of Broadmoor safety functions: 
_________________________________________________

SAFETY INTERLOCK SYSTEM This unit is equipped with safety interlock switches and other safety devices. These safety systems are present for your safety, do not attempt to bypass safety switches, and never tamper with safety devices. Check their operation regularly. 

Operational SAFETY Checks Your unit is equipped with a seat switch safety system. Check the seat switch operation every fall and spring with the following tests. 

Test 1 — Engine should NOT crank if: • PTO switch is engaged, OR • Brake pedal is not fully depressed (or parking brake is not engaged), OR • There is no operator in the seat. 

Test 2 — Engine SHOULD crank if: • PTO switch is NOT engaged, AND • Brake pedal is fully depressed (or parking brake is engaged), AND • An operator is sitting in the seat. 

Test 3 — Engine should SHUT OFF if: • Operator rises off seat with PTO engaged, OR • Operator rises off seat with brake pedal NOT fully depressed (or parking brake disengaged). 

Test 4 — Blade Brake Check Mower blades and mower drive belt should come to a complete stop within five seconds after electric PTO switch is turned off (or operator rises off seat). If mower drive belt does not stop within five seconds, see your dealer. NOTE: Once the engine has stopped, the PTO switch must be turned off after the operator returns to the seat in order to start the engine.
___________________________________________________

Incidentally, You can get parts for your mower from partstree.com. They supply diagrams to help you choose a part.


----------



## stuffinder (May 29, 2016)

*Seems to fulfill/meet those requirements BUT*

As soon as you release the brake pedal the engine dies! I would like to know how it tells if the transmission release lever is engaged. Is it a micro switch or possibly some lever that can be adjusted for throw. It would be nice to see a wiring diagram of explanation of interlock system if mechanical. Seat interlock is working properly, it dies if I stand up. If you pull up/activate PTO switch it will not start. I've tried fwd/rev pedals fully depressed, no difference! When I went to pick up the tractor we had the same problem and thought pushing the transmission release lever fully forward is what cured the problem. I'd like to know what senses the transmission lever is fully engaged. What senses the Parking brake engagement? That's when it dies, as soon as soon as you release brake motor dies until I depress brake. TIA


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

To my knowledge, there is no connection between the transmission release rod and the safety interlock system. The rod is either engaged or released for moving the mower by hand.


----------



## stuffinder (May 29, 2016)

Hurrah! It's working! I had tried starting the tractor with the seat unoccupied and it would not start so i assumed (1st mistake) that the seat interlock switch was working properly. I decided to take off the seat switch plug to look at the switch more closely. It didn't appear corroded or loose so I reconnected it and the tractor is starting and moving OK now. Must have been flaky contact in switch connector or dirty contacts. Mowed an hour and am very pleased. A really great Craigslist find for $775!


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I hear a sigh of relief. Those safety switches can really cause gray hairs.


----------

